# Grips and bar tape



## highship (Nov 14, 2022)

Miscellaneous grips and bar tape. What you see is what you get. 10 bucks for shipping to lower 48. Cash or US postal MO only.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 14, 2022)

$10


----------



## highship (Nov 15, 2022)

No deal. Thanks!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 15, 2022)

$20


----------



## nick tures (Nov 15, 2022)

$25


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 16, 2022)

$30


----------



## highship (Nov 17, 2022)

Not quite there yet, almost.

Thanks!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2022)

$35


----------



## highship (Nov 19, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 19, 2022)

$40


----------



## highship (Nov 22, 2022)

I’m going to pass again, sorry.
No deal.


----------

